
Fauci offers candid advice to city leaders - chmaynard
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2020/05/fauci-offers-candid-advice-to-city-leaders-at-virtual-gathering/
======
threatofrain
> But minority groups, particularly African Americans, who live in the inner
> city are extremely vulnerable, “on a scale of a nursing home or a prison or
> a meat-packing plant” in terms of risk and how devastating an outbreak can
> be, Fauci said.

> “We are really almost morally obligated on our part to concentrate the
> resources in those communities so that they can do the adequate testing, and
> then, when someone gets infected, identification, isolation and contact
> tracing, and provide them with the resources to be able to physically
> separate when they do get an infected individual,” he said.

Unfortunately this has become a political issue, and the American president
has already stated that much of the economic damage is self-inflicted by
"blue" states, and that it would be unfair to provide more stimulus checks
when it would primarily help blue states.

~~~
nostromo
Party politics aside, much of the damage has been self-inflicted.

Take a look at this unemployment map:

[https://files.taxfoundation.org/20200521093315/Table-2-of-
Ci...](https://files.taxfoundation.org/20200521093315/Table-2-of-Civilian-
Workforce-5-21-FV-01.png)

Several wealthy states seem to have forgotten that money doesn’t grow on trees
and obliterated their tax bases. Most other states are pretty healthy and not
in need of additional bailouts.

These states now have two crises instead of one.

~~~
root_axis
Characterizing a response to a pandemic threat as "self-inflicted" is very
disingenuous. Those states have not "forgotten that money doesn't grow on
trees" as you so derisively put it, they are trying help people _survive_
while society attempts to mitigate the consequences of this pandemic in every
way we can think of.

~~~
nostromo
No, it’s fully ingenuous.

Leadership is about balancing competing concerns, and five states in
particular reacted in a way that is increasing human suffering rather than
minimizing it. And even after paying a very high cost, they have infection
rates similar to the rest of the country.

~~~
vkou
Washington went from being the first state with an outbreak to being the 21st
state in absolute infection numbers, and 150 new cases/day, down from a peak
of 600/day. New York brought daily cases down from 11,000/day, to 500/day.

Whereas, places like North Carolina, Texas, and Florida not even peaked yet.
Seems odd to declare victory, when their numbers are steadily climbing.

I wonder, what is the economic cost of people falling sick, and needing
medical treatment? Are the red states including that in their accounts of
human well-being? Or is it a 'screw you, you're sick, it's your problem now'?

------
basicplus2
Fauci.. the man who is at the centre of this mess

[https://www.newsweek.com/dr-fauci-backed-controversial-
wuhan...](https://www.newsweek.com/dr-fauci-backed-controversial-wuhan-lab-
millions-us-dollars-risky-coronavirus-research-1500741)

